# Cahuzacara (Brassolaeliocattleya) Lucerito de Oro 'Bullion'



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

Cahuzacara (Brassolaeliocattleya) Lucerito de Oro 'Bullion'



Cahuzacara (Brassolaeliocattleya) Lucerito de Oro 'Bullion' par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Secundino (Feb 16, 2013)

Cahuzacara????? Little Golden Star 'Bouillon' ????? It's just me?:rollhappy::sob:

But the flowers are really charming!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 16, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Cahuzacara????? Little Golden Star 'Bouillon' ????? It's just me?:rollhappy::sob:
> 
> But the flowers are really charming!



Cultivar name Cahuzacara
Parents Cattleya (C.), Brassavola (B.), Guarianthe (Gur.) and Rhyncholaelia (Rl.)
Short name Chz.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 16, 2013)

Cahuzacara is just BS. This changing names has really gone too far. How on earth will anyone ever remember this rubbish, let alone spell it or sell it!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmmm...I have one that is suspiciously similar called Blc. Lucento de Oro 'Bullion'.
Yours is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes Carkin. Your Blc and... (what is the new name impossible to remember?? )my Cahuzacara are the same plant. Synomym.

It is a Cloud's bonus. Is it the same for yours? 

I must say that is grown in ProMix mixed with Leca. I received the plant as a seedling in 2011. It grew quickly and bloomed 2 times since. A success story with a stange medium!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Yes Carkin. Your Blc and... (what is the new name impossible to remember?? )my Cahuzacara are the same plant. Synomym.
> 
> It is a Cloud's bonus. Is it the same for yours?
> 
> I must say that is grown in ProMix mixed with Leca. I received the plant as a seedling in 2011. It grew quickly and bloomed 2 times since. A success story with a stange medium!



Oh, I wish it was a bonus! I had to buy mine...but I have gotten a few freebie's from them too, just nothing that has been on my wish list!

I will have to add Cahuzacara to my tag. I just noticed that yours is Lucerito and mine is Lucento?

Very interesting medium you have yours in...mine is in Cloud's bark mix. I have noticed that it grows roots like crazy but still no blooms for me. Just an empty bloom sheath. I hope mine turns out as beautiful as yours. I feel like I am constantly saying that to you! oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

Of course it will be as beautiful!! It is the same clone. I am sure it will bloon soon!

well, Lucento de Oro and Lucerito de Oro are also synonyms, according to OrchidWiz! But it is registered as Lucerto de Oro at the RHS

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchidresults.asp


----------



## Carkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Very interesting...thank you for that info!
Well, when mine decides to bloom I will post a picture. 
It seems like we have a few of the same plants...I love your taste!!!


----------



## TDT (Feb 16, 2013)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful. But how do they come up with these names?! There is no "z" in any of the parent genus.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Very interesting...thank you for that info!
> Well, when mine decides to bloom I will post a picture.
> It seems like we have a few of the same plants...I love your taste!!!




I love you taste too!:rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful. But how do they come up with these names?! There is no "z" in any of the parent genus.



That is my thought too.

It is a lot easier to remember names like Brassolealiocattleya, even it they are longer to write, just because they mean something to many of us...

But since Cahuzac is the name of a French man, it does mean something to many other poeple in other countries, although I am not sure it is a common name in France. I have never heard it in Quebec, although most of our ancestors are from France.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2013)

The color is now darker



Cahuzacara (Brassolaeliocattleya) Lucerito de Oro 'Bullion' par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Carkin (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! It just gets better!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 4, 2013)

that is an attractive, rich yellow.


----------

